# Shifter Makin Light Rattle?



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I have an 06 M6 and as of recently I have been hearing a very light rattle coming from my shifter when I accelerate or merge on to the freeway. Since the shifter is connected to the transmission, could it be something to do with the transmission? Theres no difference in the way i shift or anything. The car has 8k miles on it and I'm wondering what are the possibilities that this could be. I wanna get a little more knowledge on what it could be before i take it into the dealership. Any input would be highly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

The shifter knob is poorly designed and is held in place by plastic clips instead of being threaded on. These clips are known to break and cause rattles, I would check that first. It should be covered under warranty.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey thanks a lot man! yea i think thats probably what it is...I'll have it checked out to make sure. Thanks for the info! :cheers


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

No problem, let me know how it went at the dealer. Mine doesn't have it yet, but I hear its inevitable.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i don't think every shifter will suffer from that problem. i've had my stock knob for 28,000 miles and 3 years and it's fine. i did upgrade to a GMM shifter 2 years ago and switched the knob from the stock to that one. the stock shifter is sloppy all over and it could be making noise from about anywhere in the linkage as well as the handle attachment and knob. if you can find someone with a GMM or Billet try theirs and you will want one. shifting with the stocker and an aftermarket is like night and day and is the first mod i'd advise anyone with a stick to get, even if that's the only mod they ever do.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You need to remove the knob, run a piece of electrical tape up the metal stick, over the top of the stick, then down the other side. That should fix it.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot! I'll give that a shot. I've never removed a shifter before, or anything for that matter on the GTO yet...is it pretty easy? Would you advise someone who hasn't done it to give it a shot?


----------

